# The Story behind the Name



## Xeijin (Jun 8, 2007)

Dunno if there's already one of these threads knocking about, but I'll start!

Xeijin also the name of the domain I purchased for the website that still hasn't come into fruition!

A very good japanese friend of mine gave me the name. He informs me that after watching 'Hikaru no Go' (anime about 'Go' I think) the word 'Meijin' (master) cropped up, he suggested it to me but since meijin.org/.com was already taken, and the translation was a bit lame, I swapped the 'm' for an 'x' while creating a completely new word in the process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yes I guess that was a bit dull, then tell me yours!


----------



## phoood (Jun 8, 2007)

Started with a browser game.  Needed a handle, typed out a few keys, came up with ajak.  If you know me, you'll easily find the connection from ajak to phoood.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 8, 2007)

Very interesting origins!


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 8, 2007)

I was playing Greece in Rome Total War and they ambushed a party of Spartans that were going to Athens to toughen up the garrison. There was this one Spartan left after the brutal rebel attack.... and thats how my name came about guys.


----------



## Westside (Jun 8, 2007)

Westside, because I like 2pac and I used to listen to rap.  Now, not so much.


----------



## chalupa (Jun 8, 2007)

The legend of chalupa...

Back in the day when I was first starting middle school, my brother went to school and was nicknamed burrito (due to hispanic origin) so when I went I needed a nickname to follow the "Family legacy"  of food nicknames. I went through Taco, Encharito, and Tortilla till the day some genius thought of Chalupa and the name stuck for all of middle school and still lives on for high school. Chalupa my user name on almost everything is Chalupa now since more people know me by that then my real name.

longish post.


----------



## xiaNaix (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> Westside, because I like 2pac and I used to listen to rap.Â Now, not so much.



F.Z. in your avatar.


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 8, 2007)

I chose my moniker because I consider myself to be pretty good with words, especially when it comes to the ladies.  With the things that I say, I can bind you to me, or I can say just enough to hang myself.  

Figuratively speaking, of course.


----------



## JPH (Jun 8, 2007)

J- John
P-Patrick
H-Hansen
ElevenTwoHundred...is just there

(derived 3 years ago when I signed up for yahoo mail)

Or it can be...Juicy Penis Head


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jun 8, 2007)

2cb2ct7... unsurprisingly from two of my favourite psychedelics 2C-B and 2C-T-7. 

The 2C refers to a common phenylethylamine skeleton, the B to the element bromine and the T to the element sulfur (ie, a thio-derivative, as many sulfur compounds are named) and the 7 because this was the 7th in a series of thio-derivatives created by Dr Shulgin.

Actually already had a few emails from random individuals about the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was surprised that anyone on a video gaming forum would know of some of the more exotic psychedelics.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2007)

.
Tupac
also
known
as
Makaveli

Period at the start to emphasize no period at the end


----------



## tshu (Jun 8, 2007)

totally
super
happy
umbrellas


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> totally
> super
> happy
> umbrellas




And now, my life is complete.


----------



## JPH (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd like for mthrnite to explain his...


----------



## TLSpartan (Jun 8, 2007)

mthrnite is for his favourite book Mothernight


----------



## sirAnger (Jun 8, 2007)

Apparently people around me thought I had a very short temper in college. So I got the nickname Angry Jason. Shortened that to sirAnger for forums and on IRC. I don't know what they were smoking though, I'm a very laid back guy.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2007)

Martin is my real name and the brackets, well... 

they came to me in a dream once...


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> totally
> super
> happy
> umbrellas


Coulda sworn it stood for *T*aylor *Shu*te or something like that...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* Fux, Dubble Post! Quick, someone let me hide in their backyard until Shaun passes by!


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 8, 2007)

When I was younger I was done for drink-driving, although at the time I wasn't actually driving only sitting next to my younger brother who was a learner driver. (Don't judge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was a better driver than me and we had just been to the footy)

Then my mates decided they were going to setup a garage hiphop band, they suckered my into joining and dubbed me MC DUI, due to the drink-driving incident and the fact that I only ever rapped with them when I was trashed! Hence rapping under the influence.

The name has stuck, despite the fact that I only ever did a couple of tracks with them.

You can hear their other songs here - 
http://www.mp3.com.au/album.asp?id=8040

I think they are actually quite good, and funny to boot.


----------



## Magus19 (Jun 8, 2007)

Well mine is Magus from CT, yes I know it's not creative and shit, but that was my nickname for a long time before on IRC. I also have another nick I use on some forums, Xelotath which comes from Xel'lotath an Ancient in Eternal Darkness. The 19 at the end of Magus19 is just my birthday... because Magus was taken back then.


----------



## outphase (Jun 8, 2007)

The combination of TaQ and dj TAKA from Beatmania IIDX


----------



## Opium (Jun 8, 2007)

From my Wiki page:



			
				GBAtemp Wiki said:
			
		

> Despite popular belief Opium didn't choose his nickname based on a love for the drug opium but rather love for the word itself. This was inspired by memories of his childhood hero Tin Tin; a gun wielding, dog loving, drug busting reporter. The idea that every reporter carried a gun and rid the world of opium shipments didn't stick long as Opium is now a published journalist himself.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> From my Wiki page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Warning, vulgar (yet hillarious) language. May appeal only to Brits.*

TEESIDE TINTIN FTW! 



(Note, may only appeal to Brits)

Especially for RAM (as he's an avid Boro supporter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

BORO PAT!




*Edit:* Nooooo Why are my videos not showing


----------



## nintendofreak (Jun 8, 2007)

I collect Nintendo stuff. Mostly old stuff. NES, SNES, N64... Powergloves, powerpads, light guns, NES wireless remotes, Super Scope, Super Gameboy... 

Sooo my friends would call me the "nintendofreak"... Vua-la! (just like its spelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shinji (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(outphase @ Jun 7 2007 said:


> The combination of TaQ and dj TAKA from Beatmania IIDX


And for tha sir, I love you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shinji....from N.G.E.  woulda used my other online names ("magicalsleeper" or "d7" [lower case always]) but I felt it was time for a change.  

BTW outphase, if you ever hang out around anything to do with ddr, look for d7 or my buddy neovanglist (I dont remember his other alias)


----------



## Mace (Jun 8, 2007)

Back when I was like 10 (some 9 years ago) I thought Mace would be a cool name, and it's decent enough that I've stuck with it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally it was a password, no idea where FAST came from but 6191 is what you get if you could round the letters on your fingers (minus the last 0 as it was an 8 letter deal).


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2007)

The concept of foreign, alien.

By the way, what's the story behind this site's name? Why temp?


----------



## rest0re (Jun 8, 2007)

key at c-64


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(xenon @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> By the way, what's the story behind this site's name? Why temp?


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php/The_Name_of_GBAtemp

As for my name; it ain't rocket science. My original web name was different, and was generated using one of those Hotmail/Yahoo username creators which slapped the 66 on the end. Years later I changed the first portion of my username but kept the "66" on the end for some reason.

I've kept it ever since... No need to change IMO.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 8, 2007)

back when i was even younger, alpha was taken on almost every site i went, so i framed it in x

and xalphax was created, was never taken on sites or in irc so i stuck with it


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 8, 2007)

ZAF is basically a name of some military ogranization I randomly created when I was young, moronic and addicted to war. Delta Force is like a branch of the ZAF, so there we have it. I've been using it for forum nicks and stuff ever since.

Of course, for stuff like the DS where ZAFDeltaForce is too long, I use the alternative ZAFMarine.

EDIT: Added 'is' between Force and Like.


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2007)

Kudos for the one who can say mine


----------



## Intruder (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought that this name was writtent Isaac so I'm a bit confused now....
Maybe you wrote it wrong somewere and you liked it?


----------



## Issac (Jun 8, 2007)

You're close Intruder... But it was a question in the "know your temps" session 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's answered there... and I'll post it here too:

first it was LSSSCRULES as in Lunar silver star story complete rules.... then IRC shortened my name to lsssc.. and some dude asked if i spelt it wrong, cause he thought the l was a capital i... and said "isn't your name issac?".. there it is.. i know it's spelled isaac.. but.... it's more fun this way


----------



## Tdon (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't like the story behind my name, only that it features diablo.

I once called myself donut, just because food nicknames rock, don't know why, chalupa would agree. Then a friend of me asked if I wanted to play some diablo (1 mind you) over the internet. He told me I needed a more terrifying nickname, but I didn't want to get rid of 'donut'. Anyway, I slapped a terrible and an underscore in front of it and it has been like that ever since, although I mainly use abbreviations like: Terudon (wich I thought up doing WoW) Tdon, Teru or simply T.

So basically, I thank my nick to blizzard games


----------



## roadbusta (Jun 8, 2007)

Back around the time when "the fast and the furious"(movie) and "need for speed underground"(ps2) came out, I went through this phase where I thought anything to do with cars was cool. SO, i created the name roadbusta. Road, because cars drive on roads; busta, because it sounded cool (back then). 
I found that it was quite a unique name, so now I use it everywhere, as my online alias. (like Clarke Kent uses the name Superman... sort of)


----------



## haohmaru6 (Jun 8, 2007)

Back in the mid 90's, I purchased a used Neo Geo console and 6 games with it, for a bit more money than was a good idea :/. The reason was that at the time I was absolutely OBSESSED with Samurai Shodown II.
I played that game (level 8 only, trying to win on one credit every time,) for hours upon days upon weeks upon... well you get the idea. My favorite character was, you guessed it, Haohmaru.
It got to the point where my best friend bought me for my birthday a really stylish shirt with Haohmaru emblazoned on it.
I eventually came to the idea that because I played it so much I was the best Samurai Shodown II player in the world, and would like to prove it, but had no one to play with.
Then years later along comes Kaillera and suddenly I had people to play with, and found there were others as obsessed as me, although I still think I'm the most obsessed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Several "good" players depend on running at you and throwing, not weapon and move interaction which is what I obsessed with.
So with all this obsession being thrown around you would think the "6" has some special meaning right? Right?!?! RIGHT?!?!?! WRONG! Someone on GBATemp had taken Haohmaru, so I had to pick a random number to add to it!
I don't know how many people on here play on Kaillera, but the first person to figure out what name I play under on Kaillera wins a prize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
(It'll never happen...)


----------



## xenon (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php/The_Name_of_GBAtemp


Thanks. Never noticed the wiki.


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(xenon @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php/The_Name_of_GBAtemp
> > Thanks. Never noticed the wiki.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Jun 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > From my Wiki page:
> ...




mmm still dont work, even w/o spoilers. thanks for this, will check it out


EDIT>>>>>>

IT JUST WONT FU(KING WORK!


----------



## rest0re (Jun 8, 2007)

my original nick was dr. black powers but it was too long for irc and i just took rest0re when i founded my own demogroup jasoft who is now wihtout any coders


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jun 8, 2007)

*The origin of WeaponXxX*

In the early 80's their was a huge race to create what is known as super solders. Canada had been working on their own project code naming their best success "WeaponX". The country of Greece had stolen these blueprints to make their own super soilders not knowing that the success of the project was due to DNA of the original test subject. When Greece injected their own test subject to the super serum the results were similar but at the same time very very different. When Greece's new super solder had exhumed all his energy he had an amazing recovery time of only 10 minutes before he was prepared to go back into battle. Canada's secret weapon had the ability to grow 6 individual weapons of destruction meanwhile Greece's secret weapon could only grow one nine inch weapon to defend himself. Greece's test subject seemed to also have somewhat of a high healing factor with the ability to smoke several cigars a day but still maintain high heart rate activity for several hours without stop. The healing factor also stopped the test subject from breaking bones or catching on fire...well rather...not be hurt when catching on fire. Canada's definitely had a weapon on their hands but Greece felt their test subject was a bit more "extreme" and code named their subject "WeaponXxX". Ironically both WeaponX and WeaponXxX have encountered the same NEGATIVE effects from undergoing the project which is inherit memory loss. To counter this negative effect WeaponXxX has chosen to use todays technology of camcorders to document his missions logs. 

That about covers the origin of WeaponXxX


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2007)

*@ WeaponXxX*

I always thought you were named after a bad X-Men porno.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wiki:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Aliases: Thai-Grocer, ThighGrocer, Thighs and Grocery, Thighs McGrocer, Taiwan Grocery Store, Thailand Grocidile, Fucking Gook



What I didn't tell anyone (see-cretssss):
I am balding, white middle-aged sexual deviant that visits Thailand frequently, irrationally attracted thighs. The country has a booming sex trade, and so, I am the ThaiGrocer. Oh yeah, I'm disgustingly overweight. Now don't tell anyone!


----------



## sbassix (Jun 8, 2007)

I play bass, my name starts with an S and it sounded cool


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 8, 2007)

needed a new name and i was heavily into basement jaxx at the time.


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 8, 2007)

Erm because I suck at thinking up names and Darkforce sounded bad ass when I was 12 and it just kinda stuck.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

it was a joke that somehow got started between a friend and i and i just kept using it throughout the years


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> totally
> super
> happy
> umbrellas



Don't lie to us Taylor!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Now to my origin.
I realy never had any Nicknames when I was at school, I mean 'Walter' is pretty generic, and in Spanish it is difficult for people to call you 'Walt'. But I actually adopted 'Walt' as a nickname and added 2097 (from playing GPolice) so I was Walt2097.

Then I saw the Matrix movie, and I realized really wanted a cool unique name, so I took my name and actually tried to swap the letter so my last name (Sandi, I came upwith Snaid, Sanid, blah).

Since I was in love with the letter W, I though it was cool to make a cool sound name, I added two Vs at the beginning and a z at the end (for coolness).

Then *VVoltz* was born (one funny thing is that at the beginning, I was pronouncing it as Woltz, like Wolf, then a friend of mine corrected me, ahh, those were the times where we played Unreal Tournament).
Most of my friends know me as VVoltz because, I use as my Internet name, I mean, I AM VVoltz!

Sorry, if it was too long.


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 8, 2007)

In 5th grade, my favorite Pokemon was Salamence, and my class number was 502.

salamence + 502 = salamence502

Now it's the username I use everywhere.


----------



## Calogero91 (Jun 8, 2007)

a really big storm, i have no idea how i got this stupid name


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 8, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jun 8 2007 said:


> salamence + 502 = salamence502



Genius! I would never have thought!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*@RAM:* You did get to see the videos though right? If you didn't just search youtube for 'Boro Pat' and 'Teeside TinTin' well worth watching.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 8, 2007)

I allways used Majin and Demon and such cuz i liked demons long time ... than i watched Inu Yasha and saw that Youkai is also Demon ... i liked Youkai better than Majin and Bakemono and Demon ............

so i stuck to Youkai / XYoukaiX


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

*Mew* for Mewtwo, the rocksome Pokeman
*gia* for Lugia, another rocksome pokeman

I came up with it years ago when signing up for a My Nintendo account, and I've just used it ever since.

And, like Darkforce, I am absolutely vile at thinking up names V_V


----------



## skullstatue (Jun 9, 2007)

Skullstatue is my brother's alias,  .:Immoral::Eclipse:. is mine, but I don't use it unless I really need to.


----------



## Infinitus (Jun 9, 2007)

Infinity ^ -1 = Infinitus
Infinity X -1 = Infinitus

It boggles the mind!

But on a more serious note, I have used "Infinity" as long as I could remember.
I was happy, since that user name was hardly ever taken.
Well, I became more involved with the internet, and I thought that I needed some binomial nomenclature* for a species name. 
After much brainstorming, I had thought up of "Infinitus Algorithmae." Since that in itself is a wee long, I simply shortened it to a single, "given name" of Infinitus and a surname of "Algorithmae". Hence my current name on Tempnet, and many other places, "Infinitus".

*Yes, I have spelled that correctly on the first try. Don't ask how.


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Jun 9, 2007)

for some reason, they aint loading up on youtueb for me........


----------



## friedchicken (Jun 10, 2007)

because not only black people like fried chicken. i also like watermelon and corn. good food.

edit:


----------



## OSW (Jun 10, 2007)

My name is my name initials lol.


----------



## rice151 (Jun 10, 2007)

rice - cuz i'm asian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




151 - Because that was how many original Pokeman there were in Blue/Red!
NO NO j/k!  Bacardi...


----------

